# Overclocking E4500



## Baber Kamal (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi there, I've got Asus p5kpl-vm, E4500, Corsair XMS2 DHX 800 MHz (2*1gb).
Now i've overclocked my processor to 2.8 at stock cooling and stock heatsink with fsb to 255MHz. I can't go anyfurther coz it won't bootup.
I've locked my pcie to 100MHz, ram to 667Mhz but still can't go any beyond. What's the problem? And my mobo doesn't hav any voltage control the following pics show the idle and under load situation of my processor.



Full load temps are under 60c. Is there any way to overclock it a bit further upto 3GHz. Can voltage control in bios be unlocked?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

It should be able to be unlocked, check your motherboard manual. Usually there is a key combination that gives you extra options. My motherboard (a gigabyte) uses CTRL F1 to unlock extra options.

You will need to up the voltage, but regardless, that is close to the ceiling overclock for that CPU. BE CAREFUL!


----------

